# Meeting for IBS group in Fort Worth TX



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

For those of you in the vicinity, there is a meeting being formed for those fighting IBS in Fort Worth sometime in February. Will get more details out. Anyone interested, (it's free, by the way) can contact [email protected] There is to be a discussion time following someone speaking. Those with ideas and remedies, bring it on! Should be a practical helps type of thing.


----------



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

Additional meeting information for IBS meeting in Fort Worth Texas will be available in the next few days.


----------

